# If you loot we shoot.



## Notold63 (Sep 18, 2016)

"if you loot, we shoot!" Was a sign seen in one of the Huston neighborhoods that was flooded. I saw an interview of a Sheriff in the area warning looters that if they go into some of these neighborhoods to loot there is a very good chance they will come out in a body bag. My wife has a friend who is a Veterinarian in Houston and did not evacuate because she didn't want to leave all of the animals in her clinic. Her husband,armed with a firearm, drove off some looters who were trying to break into the home of some neighbor's who did evacuate.
To me the point is that in the middle of a disaster there are those who will try to take advantage of the situation to prey on others and the authorities can do little if anything to prevent it. The only thing that will stop the thugs are good people who are armed.
One last thought, if you had to choose a place where to loot, Texas would be the last place you would select. As one commentator from Texas said "Those boys have been thinking about shooting someone from the day they were kids gutting their first deer". I have seen multiple lists of what you should have on hand in case of an emergency and most of them fail to mention a firearm, which IMO should be at the top of the list. If you can't defend yourself, you're family, or what you will need to survive, then you have to depend on someone else to take care of you, and those folks are often not dependable.


----------



## Illini Warrior (Jan 24, 2015)

same thing I posted elsewhere about that sheriff making a statement like that - might as well write off a court win when a BLMer gets himself shot - the way the sheriff comes off is more of a sanctification than a warning - the most unfortunate part is the poor SOB homeowner that is going to get himself Zimmerman-ed ....

watch what you say anywhere that come back on you - especially something like Facebook ....


----------



## Robie (Jun 2, 2016)

Should be the battle cry/motto every time there is situation where looting and arson is happening.

Show a few deaths on national TV and watch the decline of looting.


----------



## Smitty901 (Nov 16, 2012)

Catch phrase but if you do I hope you have a good lawyer. 1 white man or women shoots a black looter they will go to prison.


----------



## Gunn (Jan 1, 2016)

Looters, Looters, Looters. That's all I hear. Someone on this forum told you they are not looters. They are RESCUERS. They want to rescue TV's, stereo's etc.


----------



## Prepared One (Nov 5, 2014)

There has been some looting but not as much as you would think. Not near the Katrina fiasco. The police, mayors office, and sheriff's department came out and said loot at your own risk and that there will be zero tolerance for looters. If they are looting they had better hope the authorities catch their ass rather then a home or business owner. I was heavily armed, as most of my neighbors are, and watching for any signs of looters. :devil:


----------



## Notold63 (Sep 18, 2016)

So you are butt deep in flood waters in Huston and you find some looters breaking into your house. First look around for TV Cameras. Don't see any? Shoot the looters and then float their dead bodies away from your home and let the water take them away. Don't report the incident to anyone. The authorities are going too busy to hunt down who shot some looters unless you rub their faces in it.


----------



## Jammer Six (Jun 2, 2017)

I wouldn't shoot anyone over a thing.


----------



## Slippy (Nov 14, 2013)

Jammer Six said:


> I wouldn't shoot anyone over a thing.


So if Big Ole Jerome breaks into your house, holds you captive while he loots your stuff then for fun wants to stick his "thing" up inside your cute little sphincter, and you had access to a sweet little 1911 in .45 ACP, you mean to tell me you ain't pullin' the trigger?

Sorry Judge, I withdraw the question...


----------



## Smitty901 (Nov 16, 2012)

Jammer Six said:


> I wouldn't shoot anyone over a thing.


 They count on that and that is why they keep stealing and killing. Someone has to stand up to them.


----------



## tango (Apr 12, 2013)

A friend will help you move
A good friend will help hide the body--


----------



## Jammer Six (Jun 2, 2017)

I didn't say anything about killing. And we have plenty of people who stand up to them professionally.


----------



## azrancher (Dec 14, 2014)

Jammer Six said:


> I wouldn't shoot anyone over a thing.


And what did you say your address was?

*Rancher*


----------



## Jammer Six (Jun 2, 2017)

Come on up. Let me know when you land, and I'll send it to you.


----------



## Vasily 1945 (Jun 25, 2017)

its seems like the stuff is at the end of the lawn, like rubbish that is ready for the garbage truck, why would they shoot someone for going through rubbish?


----------



## SGT E (Feb 25, 2015)

Vasily 1945 said:


> its seems like the stuff is at the end of the lawn, like rubbish that is ready for the garbage truck, why would they shoot someone for going through rubbish?


You wouldn't!....It's the assholes kicking in front doors that are locked that would get shot...when you have picked through and kept anything worthwhile that didn't get damaged.lot of homes only had one or two feet of water in them...computers / desktop and notebooks...flat screen tv's and some entertainment systems are intact !


----------



## SGT E (Feb 25, 2015)

Jammer Six said:


> I didn't say anything about killing. And we have plenty of people who stand up to them professionally.


Not a clue to be had here.....Move along folks....He's out there!


----------



## Smitty901 (Nov 16, 2012)

Jammer Six said:


> I didn't say anything about killing. And we have plenty of people who stand up to them professionally.


 Really where. Watch the news


----------



## inceptor (Nov 19, 2012)

Jammer Six said:


> I wouldn't shoot anyone over a thing.


As well you shouldn't. Once a disaster it's everything is fair game. And all they are taking is what should rightfully belong to them in the first place. You only keep it cause you're greedy and won't share.


----------



## Smitty901 (Nov 16, 2012)

I am not shoot a person looking for food. I will not shoot a person seeking shelter. But bubba comes out carrying some old lady's few valuables she has left and he don't go hands up he darn well get shoot .
Bad enough to be a thief but to take advantage of people effected by some thing like Harvey , there has to be a high price. And don't hand me the BS about the legal system. 99% chance that he has been on the catch and release program for years. 
Pretty good chance if I have weapon held on him he aint going hero. Won't have to shoot. What he needs to know is that we will if need be.


----------



## Jammer Six (Jun 2, 2017)

A disaster does not suspend the rule of law. If you'd go to prison for shooting over a TV before the disaster, you'll go to prison for it during the disaster.


----------



## Coastie dad (Jan 2, 2016)

Do you just show up occasionally to get your self righteous comment quota filled for your liberal overlords so they'll throw you a cookie?


----------



## bigwheel (Sep 22, 2014)

Every situation is different. Some folks need killing and some dont. You will know when it comes time to decide whether to drop the hammer or not. Confident rational folks will know what to do when decision time comes.


----------



## Jammer Six (Jun 2, 2017)

bigwheel said:


> Every situation is different. Some folks need killing and some dont. You will know when it comes time to decide whether to drop the hammer or not. Confident rational folks will know what to do when decision time comes.


Either that or they'll be wrong.


----------



## A Watchman (Sep 14, 2015)

Jammer Six said:


> I wouldn't shoot anyone over a thing.


Jammer Six has officially been graded "No Pass", on the Texan potential citizenship exam.


----------



## inceptor (Nov 19, 2012)

A Watchman said:


> Jammer Six has officially been graded "No Pass", on the Texan potential citizenship exam.


He's from Seattle. He would find Texas abhorrent. No worries there.


----------



## NotTooProudToHide (Nov 3, 2013)

Jammer Six said:


> I didn't say anything about killing. And we have plenty of people who stand up to them professionally.


I do agree that people are way to quick to say things like Trespassers will be shot or You Loot we Shoot. First of all most of them are idle threats. Secondly, are you really going to defend a big cooperation like Walmart etc from looters, because thats where the looters go. However, should I choose to remain in my house and somebody breaks in to steal stuff, that isn't looting, thats burglary disaster or no disaster. In my state the castle doctrine applies.

As far as "plenty of people to deal with them professionally" you claim to have worked in a fire dept if I'm not mistaken, how many times has your department been overrun with just routine calls? How about when say a bad thunderstorm hits and in addition to the usual calls you have storm related calls? Multiply that times a billion and thats what you've got with a disaster. When Hurricane Sandy hit NYC millions of 911 calls where lost because the circuits where overrun. There isn't enough people and you can't get a hold of the ones that are out being over run. Thats the whole reason I got into prepping, there are times when we can't depend on the government to be there for us and we have to take care of ourselves. Security, unfortunately is a big part of that.


----------



## Camel923 (Aug 13, 2014)

Notold63 said:


> So you are butt deep in flood waters in Huston and you find some looters breaking into your house. First look around for TV Cameras. Don't see any? Shoot the looters and then float their dead bodies away from your home and let the water take them away. Don't report the incident to anyone. The authorities are going too busy to hunt down who shot some looters unless you rub their faces in it.


The soggy version of shoot, shovel and shut up. What those with common sense are forced to do when its you or them. Same can be said with endangered species on your property and the EPA. May none of us ever have to be put in such positions.


----------



## bigwheel (Sep 22, 2014)

If they aint coming to hurt or kill me or mine..or an innocent person..the angry demonrats can steal all of our lawn furniture they want. When they get serious..yes I do too.


----------



## Notold63 (Sep 18, 2016)

To begin with these signs are going up in neighborhoods, not in shopping centers. They are referring to individuals who are breaking into homes, not businesses, although if I owned a business I would defend my property. Secondly these aren't about individuals who are having a dispute about the ownership of a TV, this is about bottom feeders who are taking advantage of an emergency situation by preying on the victims of a natural disaster. They aren't looking for food to feed their starving children or shelter from the elements, they are scum of the Earth, and I for one have little concern for the safety of their ilk. As a matter of fact I think neighborhoods are justified in using violence to prevent them from coming in to take advantage of the situation.


----------



## Jammer Six (Jun 2, 2017)

Notold63 said:


> As a matter of fact I think neighborhoods are justified in using violence to prevent them from coming in to take advantage of the situation.


The law disagrees with you.

You'll be fine right up to the point where you pull a trigger or land a blow.


----------



## Notold63 (Sep 18, 2016)

Jammer Six said:


> The law disagrees with you.
> 
> You'll be fine right up to the point where you pull a trigger or land a blow.


This Is Texas. Are you sure it's against the law? The sheriff who warned people that if they go in to some neighborhoods to loot they will come out in a body bag didn't make it sound like it was against the law. Did you hear any other Texas officials condemn his statement? Did you here any DA say they would prosecute people who shot looters? Do you think any local law enforcement officials will look for them? Do you think that neighbors will testify against them if hey did? Here's an idea, how about warning would be looters that it could be hazardous to their health.


----------



## Illini Warrior (Jan 24, 2015)

Notold63 said:


> To begin with these signs are going up in neighborhoods, not in shopping centers. They are referring to individuals who are breaking into homes, not businesses, although if I owned a business I would defend my property. Secondly these aren't about individuals who are having a dispute about the ownership of a TV, this is about bottom feeders who are taking advantage of an emergency situation by preying on the victims of a natural disaster. They aren't looking for food to feed their starving children or shelter from the elements, they are scum of the Earth, and I for one have little concern for the safety of their ilk. As a matter of fact I think neighborhoods are justified in using violence to prevent them from coming in to take advantage of the situation.


I can you tell that in Central IL - from Danville to Peoria - they'll be stacking the a-hole looters & rioters like cordwood - there's more of ''us'' than ''them'' and the local law/courts won't have a problem with people defending their property .... and I don't think it'll much different in similar other areas of the country ...


----------



## Illini Warrior (Jan 24, 2015)

SGT E said:


> You wouldn't!....It's the assholes kicking in front doors that are locked that would get shot...when you have picked through and kept anything worthwhile that didn't get damaged.lot of homes only had one or two feet of water in them...computers / desktop and notebooks...flat screen tv's and some entertainment systems are intact !


people had time to move their stuff to the second floor - I read where everyone on the ground floors of an apartment complex of buildings joined together to move property to the upper floors - there's tons of high priced electronics sitting safely out of the water around the Houston area ....


----------



## Illini Warrior (Jan 24, 2015)

Notold63 said:


> This Is Texas. Are you sure it's against the law? The sheriff who warned people that if they go in to some neighborhoods to loot they will come out in a body bag didn't make it sound like it was against the law. Did you hear any other Texas officials condemn his statement? Did you here any DA say they would prosecute people who shot looters? Do you think any local law enforcement officials will look for them? Do you think that neighbors will testify against them if hey did? Here's an idea, how about warning would be looters that it could be hazardous to their health.


let's put it this way - and not just TX in mind - in that post SHTF period where it was bad enough that homeowners were shooting looters wholesale - people are going to be VERY touchy-upset-bad tempered-ill willed and if it wasn't already declared a civil war - a civil war would immediately begin if some a-hole DA somewhere thought he could string up homeowners - for protecting their town/sub division/home/farm .... atrocities are something else - if you're stupid enough to mutilate bodies or torture people they'll be coming after you


----------



## Robie (Jun 2, 2016)




----------



## Jammer Six (Jun 2, 2017)

Texas. Didn't you guys just get open carry _back_?


----------



## Old SF Guy (Dec 15, 2013)

Jammer Six said:


> Texas. Didn't you guys just get open carry _back_?


Yeah thats just cause all of the California folks who are moving in and don't have a CCW like all the true Texans do.


----------



## Illini Warrior (Jan 24, 2015)

here's a good one circulating ....


----------



## kenny67 (Sep 22, 2017)

In my way of thinking the laws protect the criminal type from the law abiding citizens. Who cares more about obeying the law? So if there was a breakdown or over taxed law enforcement the citizens would have to take matters into their own hands to protect their families. Don't get me wrong I don't think it would be a good idea to be on the 6 o'clock news giving a body count but things happen and if you're in the wrong you got nothing coming.


----------



## paraquack (Mar 1, 2013)

Do dead looters make good dog food?


----------



## dwight55 (Nov 9, 2012)

Robie said:


> View attachment 53722


Robie, . . . you made my day, . . . glad I was not drinking that cup of coffee.............

And Notold63, . . . don't waste your time on that dude from Seattle, . . . I mean, . . . he IS from Seattle, . . . there's something in the water there, . . . they just don't do too well, . . . cannot really fathom facts and things, . . . rhetoric, talking points, sound bites: they do all right with, . . . not too much on hard cold facts though.

May God bless,
Dwight


----------

